# Seeking Stance: MK6 GLI Build



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey all, I figured it was about time to make a build thread. I just received my first (of two) packages from BagRiders. The guys at BR are awesome! I got my package quick and everything looks awesome. However, I may be exchanging my 5 gallon tank for a bigger 7 or 8.5 gallon.

Can't wait to get everything sorted out and finally get my car to my likings (new job is funding this project )

*Air Setup:*
- E Level
- Dual 444s
- Airlift Slam XL Front
- Dorbitz Sway Bar Brackets
- K-Sport Adjustable Endlinks
- SS-5 Rear w/ D-Cups
- 5 gallon Tank
- 4 Flow Controls
- 2 SMC Water Traps
- Bilstein Sports


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice John, did you find someone to help with the install?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Nice John, did you find someone to help with the install?


Hey Kellen, I was talkin to Rene about helping out with the install. I need to get back in touch with him its been a few weeks. I'm still waiting on the rear bags, struts, sway bar brackets and end links though. I'll let you know what goes down!


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

So I was took a little time to get an idea of how I want the trunk to look...so far this is what I'm leaning towards:










Still gotta figure out the air line routing and management placement, etc. I want to keep the spare if possible...


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Small little update, got my K Sport Adjustable Endlinks. Also spent yesterday making a template for the management system. I'll be putting the management under the spare tire, making the spare still useable. 

Got a little busy yesterday, so didn't get around to cutting it, but the template is ready to go. I was originally thinking about cutting out the middle portion because of the little spot where the spare tire mount goes, but I think I'm just going to raise the board up to sit flush with the mount and run wires underneath to keep it clean. In the end i'll most likely just cut out the big circle. 










More to come, still waiting on my rear shocks, rear bags and sway bar brackets.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

I can finally post an update! I got around to building the false floor this weekend. I should be getting my rear bags/shocks/fittings this week from BR, so hopefully the install will go down in a week or two. 

Anyway, I started the floor by tracing the CarGo mat onto some 3/8" particle board (I couldn't find any MDF in 3/8", otherwise I'd use that). From there I realized that the piece wouldn't fit in the car :facepalm: so I trimmed the sides off. After that I cut the whole piece into 2 sections so that I could access the spare. I framed up the floor with some 2x2s. I was going to order the trunk carpet from Dorbitz, but I decided to check out a local fabric store and they had some charcoal felt that matched up really well so I swooped some up along with Loctite Adhesive Spray. Got the fabric stretched out on the floor after spraying it, then stapled the edges down for a tight fit. 


































































Hopefully I can start updating more often now that I'll have all the parts I need (minus some fittings) 

By the way, does anyone know if they make a Brass Elbow Reducer from Male 1/2" NPT to Male 3/8" NPT? I haven't been able to find one for the life of me.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

ITS BAGGED!

Finally got around to installing the bags. We got pressed for time because they had to close down the shop but we got it drivable. Still need to fix leaks, re-run wiring (crazy mess right now), and install the height sensors. Hopefully we can get around to that tomorrow.


















































Gotta thank Brian for all the help, couldn't have done it without him. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Got the height sensors installed today! My life just got 100000000x easier/better. I was manually adjusting everything and riding all crooked, but not anymore! Its so user friendly and the ride is awesome now. 

Also, shortened up the endlinks (cut about 3/8" off) and now I don't have anymore issues with the sway bar hitting the control arm :thumbup: 

About to go pick up my front tires and get them mounted, so that when my adapters come in I can bolt em up! 

Front sensors (you can see that my passenger side axle is rubbing against the frame , def need to get that fixed): 









Rears (custom fabbed L brackets were made): 

















Sway Bar Brackets/Endlinks


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

great build. Any pics of where and how you routed the wires and lines?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

any updates


----------



## Mdinh74 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Coilover stance*

Thanks for starting this thread. Love the look of your car. 
Curious about stance as I am a novice with wheels. I have the same vehicle on coil overs and want to goto 18" wheels. I don't want to roll any fenders. What's the ET's for front and rears? Was looking at 18x8.5 et 35 front and 18x9.5 et 45 rear. Will I be hitting the fender? or will it be flush with the fender?
Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

any updates


----------

